# SA Custom Shop Turn-Around Time...



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

And you were expecting a complaint?

I called SA today. I sent in my XD45 for "repair". It had a weakened slide-stop return spring! The gun was on occasion leaving one round left in the mag, and locking the slide back... Not a serious safety issue, just an annoyance.

And since the shipping was on them, I had them drop it by the Custom Shop for a Competition Trigger Job, and Trijicons.

Work Done:
- Replace slide return spring (repair)
- Trigger pull reduction
- Over travel stop
- Trigger reset reduction
- Slight length of pull reduction
- Trigger "Slack" reduction

(For an over-all lighter, crisper, shorter, faster trigger pull)

- Install Trijicon tritium night sights (green and green)

I shipped it out on 2/8.
The Custom Shop got it from Warrantee Repair on 2/18.
It'll ship back today, on 3/4.

Not bad... LESS THAN A MONTH FOR REPAIR, CUSTOM WORK, AND TURN-AROUND.

From the nightmares I've heard... I'm happy.

Range report next week!
JW


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm very much looking forward to your report (especially since you failed me on the PF9 :mrgreen. I am especially eager to know about the trigger reset modification, and how well the modified pistol stands up to the heat of extended firing. If a gun is going to break, it will usually be when it is good and hot.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll be sure to put at least 100 through it this week, much of it fast and hot... simulating competition shooting. With targets to show the results. 

It was damn accurate before the mods, I just wanted to get it quicker, shot-to-shot, and lighter in pull since that is what I'm use to, and what I'd like if I move to competetive shooting.

Interesting... Springfield makes you sign a waiver before they send it back that lightening the trigger pull makes it unsuitable for defensive carry, and they will be released from all liability, etc, etc, etc... Liability... The new pull weight is a crisp 3.5#... I had a 3.5# trigger in my Glock 23C and had no issues, and better groups... As long as I kept my proverbial booger hook where it's supposed to be...

They also mentioned that repeatedly dropping the slide on an empty chamber may effect the long-term function of the modified gun, but then the lifetime warantee is still functional.

Any insight to why closing the slide on an empty chamber would cause issues??? I asked. He side-stepped an answer, said none of the guns HE'D done had had issues, and that anything would be covered under warantee...

I can't see how it would change the durability of the system???

JW


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Dropping the slide on an empty chamber will quickly kill a good 1911 trigger job. Obviously the mechanics of the XD are very different, but it _is_ a single action pistol. I'd heed their advice. There's never a need to drop the slide on an empty gun, anyway.


----------

